# Faulty SX-40 does the trick ???



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I am more convinced of this after my last outing...

Have a faulty SX-40 (vic harbour) red and black.
I have 3 actually, as I have found these work far better than others.
I think I have over 15 models, and 4 SX-48s.

I have trolled the exact same lure, on identical outfits (have twin combo).
This particular lure seems to seem quite oddly.
It starts pretty straight and twitches and moves normally when retrieved at various speeds.

Now....when trolled....it sort of goes a bit side ways and swims on its side.
Its not the tow point, as I've messed around with it and actually made the lure go the other way. It still seems to turn on one side. It will do it for a few seconds then straighten up.

Maybe its the chipped paint....maybe the rusty hooks...
but caught all my big bream and 80 % of fish on all outings...

Is it the fact that it looks like a wounded bait fish more than the others ?

maybe just coincidence ?

either way....this lure is in my life jacket and is never forgotten


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

it certinaly looks like it has caught a few fish 

mik


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MangoX said:


> Maybe its the chipped paint....maybe the rusty hooks...
> but caught all my big bream and 80 % of fish on all outings...


Wouldn't be surprised Steve.

Some years ago we were after tuna for bait and trolling the standard white feathers, one bloke was using an old tattered one and catching most, so we cut up new feathers with our knives to look similar and they immediately got results....guess only a fish can really explain :wink:


----------

